# CNN HD on E* in October?



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Will we get CNN HD on E* in October?


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually I had my hope for today , then I'd only need a couple more and most everything I watched would be on an HD channel.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't see the big deal with CNN being in HD. One reason, I guess, is I don't watch it very often, and the other is what exactly will be HD? The studio shots only and maybe some other shows, but the field shots will probably still be SD.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> I don't see the big deal with CNN being in HD. One reason, I guess, is I don't watch it very often, and the other is what exactly will be HD? The studio shots only and maybe some other shows, but the field shots will probably still be SD.


I disagree. In the morning I've always watched Fox News, but since NBC and ABC started broadcasting in HD I go there now even though I don't like the content as well. HD has changed my viewing preferences and to tell you the truth I really never thought it would.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I watch as much HD as possible but I also avoid watching the news as much as possible because I find it to be so depressing and negative. I check the local and national news headlines on the WWW almost everyday but that allows me to skip all the droning-on the talking heads do about every story - if it's in HD I still won't enjoy it.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Until they get all the cameras on the streets to HD and are able to give an HD feed back to the studios, HD news is the lowest on my priority list.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

jgurley said:


> I disagree. In the morning I've always watched Fox News, but since NBC and ABC started broadcasting in HD I go there now even though I don't like the content as well. HD has changed my viewing preferences and to tell you the truth I really never thought it would.


Same here.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

jgurley said:


> I disagree. In the morning I've always watched Fox News, but since NBC and ABC started broadcasting in HD I go there now even though I don't like the content as well. HD has changed my viewing preferences and to tell you the truth I really never thought it would.


Ditto.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I never watch CNN anyway. Fox is where it's at. 

Ted Turner is a whack job. Just look what he's done to the NL playoffs.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I watch Fox not CNN but the nice part about these types of news channels going HD is that I wouldn't have to have pillar-boxing or 'squished-people' stretch in order to see the crawl at the bottom. I imagine this would be the benefit for CNN going HD and I would like to see Fox go HD as well.


----------



## db2 (Aug 27, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I watch as much HD as possible but I also avoid watching the news as much as possible because I find it to be so depressing and negative. I check the local and national news headlines on the WWW almost everyday but that allows me to skip all the droning-on the talking heads do about every story - if it's in HD I still won't enjoy it.


Ditto :up:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per D*, Fox Business News HD should be coming to their system on October 15th.
Eventually everything will be in HD ... or at least pretend to be.

A news channel in HD could be done 100% in HD ... it is a little harder when it is a full form news channel like CNN or Fox where the news comes from around the world and often isn't even in SD (delivered by video over phone systems).

What I'd like to see is a decent quality ED channel - enhanced definition in 16x9 with a decent 4x3 window for video, a clear banner line for the headlines and a little extra width for inset screens. It seems that CNN is cutting into their screen for multiple video sources. A little more real estate for that would be nice. But it doesn't need to go full HD.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> What I'd like to see is a decent quality ED channel - enhanced definition in 16x9 with a decent 4x3 window for video, a clear banner line for the headlines and a little extra width for inset screens. It seems that CNN is cutting into their screen for multiple video sources. A little more real estate for that would be nice. But it doesn't need to go full HD.


This is a great idea and would provide decent quality during the transition from SD content to HD content. I am just happy that these channels are feeling the pressure to transition to HD.... once the investment is made to make the channel HD (be it from provider or distributor) then the investment will increase the need to make more and more of the channel content HD because viewers will demand it.


----------

